# Planning to migrate to USA



## sent (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,
We are planning to migrate to USA.Don't know if we are doing the right thing.I am a doctor while hubby's in hotel line.Have to go through all the formalities of exams and such.Not thinking of going into the medical line.Not sure if I can do anything else there.
Any idea where to start?Which is a good place to settle initially?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

sent said:


> Hi,
> We are planning to migrate to USA.Don't know if we are doing the right thing.I am a doctor while hubby's in hotel line.Have to go through all the formalities of exams and such.Not thinking of going into the medical line.Not sure if I can do anything else there.
> Any idea where to start?Which is a good place to settle initially?


Unemployment is at an all time high in the US .. not a time to consider a move


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're serious about wanting to settle in the US, your best opportunity is to go through the formalities and try for sponsorship as a doctor - though it will depend on your employer and the type of visa they get for you as to whether or not your husband will be able to work.

And the best place to settle is wherever you can find employment that will sponsor your visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sent (Aug 5, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Unemployment is at an all time high in the US .. not a time to consider a move


Yes,quite aware of that.Thanks


----------



## sent (Aug 5, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you're serious about wanting to settle in the US, your best opportunity is to go through the formalities and try for sponsorship as a doctor - though it will depend on your employer and the type of visa they get for you as to whether or not your husband will be able to work.
> 
> And the best place to settle is wherever you can find employment that will sponsor your visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks.Also unemployment to consider.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sent said:


> Thanks.Also unemployment to consider.


Not sure what you meant by that - but even as a doctor, your best chances could be in somewhat remote areas where there is a desperate need for doctors in some specialities (including general practice). That could limit your husband's job opportunities, though, depending on what his training might be.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sent (Aug 5, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure what you meant by that - but even as a doctor, your best chances could be in somewhat remote areas where there is a desperate need for doctors in some specialities (including general practice). That could limit your husband's job opportunities, though, depending on what his training might be.
> Cheers,
> Bev


The problem is just that!Not easy getting down to exams again while working and manning 2 little kids.I have topass the exams to get a job there.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have to get your priorities in line. The nice place to settle does not come into play until you can settle there. 
Have you gone through the stickies to get some basic information about the types of visas and their requirements? Which one do you see you and your family making the move? You do not give a lot of information about your husband. Is he in a position where he could transfer with an international hotel chain?


----------



## sent (Aug 5, 2010)

twostep said:


> You have to get your priorities in line. The nice place to settle does not come into play until you can settle there.
> Have you gone through the stickies to get some basic information about the types of visas and their requirements? Which one do you see you and your family making the move? You do not give a lot of information about your husband. Is he in a position where he could transfer with an international hotel chain?


No,I have not gone thru the stickies.I don't think that hubby can transfer that way.Will go thru the visas.Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sent said:


> No,I have not gone thru the stickies.I don't think that hubby can transfer that way.Will go thru the visas.Thanks.


Of course you will go through visas as you call it. But which one is the question. With just the bits of information that you are a medical doctor but do not plan to stay in that field and your husband is in hospitality and you think he cannot transfer - there is nothing to even guess.


----------

